# Breakfast- Eggs or Protein Shake?



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

whats the difference in the following 2 breakfast shakes nutrition wise, is there any? Why?

Protein shake 37gs plus w/meal toast and banana

6 eggs and oats, eggs being around 6gs of protein

I have the shake option, is the egg option better?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

IMO yes the eggs are a better option. better amino acid profile and a hell of alot more nutrients


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

both


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

Eggs FTW here.

Throw in a slice of wholemeal toast and it's a great breakfast.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Eggs are better but personally I don't have much of an appetite for 6 cooked eggs first thing, so I would suggest lobbing some eggs in a shake instead.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

If it fits in your macros mate, its all good, I like making a shake with powdered oats and whey, and also have a bowl of oatmeal with fruit and honey over it, but eggs and oats is also a gd choice, hell even eggs with cheese and rice if you really wanted to is a good idea! (Yes ive done this before  )


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

cheers folks......i have a bad appetite in the morning....it takes alot just to have a protein shake....


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Pelayo said:


> whats the difference in the following 2 breakfast shakes nutrition wise, is there any? Why?
> 
> Protein shake 37gs plus w/meal toast and banana
> 
> ...


I would go eggs on wholemeal bread and a banana on the side.

EDIT - On the morning appetite thing...I used to have this. My advice is to start with a small breakfast but just get into the habbit and always have something, even if just a couple of slices of toast. Then gradually increase volume of food as you get used to it. You might find 6 eggs is quite a bit just to start slamming down first thing if your not used to it!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

i eat a couple of eggs 1st then have the protein shake after couldnt handle 6 eggs tho


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a shake for my breakfast this morning. I do prefer cereal or eggs in the morning though.


----------



## spaynter (Jul 6, 2009)

Eggs. In general, whole foods have better nutrient profiles.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

6 whole raw eggs for me with oats, nuts, berries and milk, blended up....far far better than whey for first meal...I keep banging on about this in various threads but eggs realy are the king of foods imo.....they are such a good source of almost everything


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I have 2 whole eggs in with my whey and oats every morning.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Uriel said:


> both


x 2 - I have a shake with casein / whey / eggs / oats / unsweetened soya milk


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

hilly said:


> IMO yes the eggs are a better option. better amino acid profile and a hell of alot more nutrients


yea but not better than whey :confused1:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Uriel said:


> both


x2

I tend to have some fast acting whey in there as you have been fasting for many hours whilst sleeping,then i have a half dozen whole eggs and some cereal.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Brekky such an important meal for me as it's the one that fuels my workout really as well as my grwoth.

I train at around 14 00 these days as it fits family life more.

typical is a shake (Myprotein total xs ATM), porridge (made the proper way with water and salt you english phillistines), 4 eggs with some grated cheese and 2 sclice of wholemeal toast


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Brekky such an important meal for me as it's the one that fuels my workout really as well as my grwoth.
> 
> I train at around 14 00 these days as it fits family life more.
> 
> typical is a shake (Myprotein total xs ATM), porridge (made the proper way with water and salt you english phillistines), 4 eggs with some grated cheese and 2 sclice of wholemeal toast


That sounds amazing Uriel...but I can seriously only manage a shake, some toast, banana,.....I eat a meal at 11....chick/ rice or steak rice...then eat same again around 2pm...shake/ protein bar around 5pm....gonna throw 3 eggs in to my protein shake from now on:thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah you do better at 11, I tend to eat 3 times a day with snacks between rather than then much better 6 or 7 meals.

My 11 o clock meal is like a glass of milk handfull of hazel nuts and 2 BCAA's lol usually i'm on eph then for the gym and I can hardly get that down and post work out will be 50 or 60 G whey and maybe fruit or something


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I stayed in a beautiful scottish hotel years ago and on the menu was a few lines that said...

Eat Breakfast like a King, Lunch like a Lord and dinner like a pauper..

Good advice I always thought


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Obviously they never knew about the last 2 meals lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I stayed in a beautiful scottish hotel years ago and on the menu was a few lines that said...
> 
> Eat Breakfast like a King, Lunch like a Lord and dinner like a pauper..
> 
> Good advice I always thought


what..no supper?...no deep fried mars bars?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

UPDATE

I have bought 30 eggs for £3 quid at Asda 2nite, gonna start adding 3 in my morning shake see how I get on.... :thumbup1:


----------

